# Linux und Win Vista Pc verbinden



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi


Ist es irgendwie möglich einen Linus PC (Ubunti 9,10) mit einem WinVista PC zu verbinden?

Mit verbinden mein ich so, das ich Daten zwischen den beiden PCs tauschen kann, irgendwie.

Wenn ja, wie ist es möglich und was brauch ich dafür??


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Dezember 2009)

Am einfachsten (und mit der schnellsten Datenübertragunsrate) geht das per ftp: Installiere auf dem Linux-Rechner einen FTP-Server und dann gehts ab. Befehl dafür:

```
sudo apt-get install vsftpd
```
Dann nur noch den zu scharenden Inhalt in den Ordner /home/ftp packen, fertig.

Es geht aber auch über die normalen SMB-Freigaben, die Windows auch nutzt. Dafür klickst du auf Orte/Netzwerk und das sollte es gewesen sein. Habe aber kein Windows hier, um das zu testen. Freigabe darüber sollte per Rechtsklick-> Freigeben laufen. Das benutze ih aber wie gesagt nie. Ftp ist schneller, sicherer und läuft so wie es soll.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ok danke mal für die Antwort, weist du auch was fürn Kabel ich brauchen soll um die PCs zu verbinden?? Bitte nicht Kabellos, die Pcs sind nur einen halben Meter entfernt voneinander


----------



## dot (23. Dezember 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ftp ist schneller, sicherer und läuft so wie es soll.



Bei vielen kleineren Dateien ist FTP grottig lahm. Gefuehlt leichter eingerichtet ist aber so ein FTP-Server schon 


PS: PC zu PC eigentlich ein gekreuztes Kabel (Crossover). Bei heutigen Netzwerkkarten sollten diese aber auch ein normales Patchkabel akzeptieren und entsprechend intern umschalten.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ein normales Patchkabel, oh je der Online Shop den ich gefunden habe hat Patch Kategorie 5, 6 und 7 zur Auswahl, dazu crossover als option dazu^^ 

Da komm ich nicht mehr richtig weiter, was ist jetzt das richtige??


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Dezember 2009)

Achso, ging auch um Hardware: Für Gigabit-LAN sollte es CAT6 sein, CAT7 ist auf die Strecke unnötig. (Je höher die Zahl, desto weniger Widerstand haben die Kabel und um so besser kommt das Signal durch.) Für 100Mbit/s reicht auch CAT5. Ob Crossover oder normal ist heutzutage tatsächlich relativ egal. Der Standard sagt, es sollte gekreuzt sein, aber es läuft auch mit normalen. Da man die normalen sonst häufiger braucht, würde ich ein normales in CAT6 kaufen. Aber gleich 6 bis 10 Meter oder so, dann kannstdu das für die nächste LAN nutzen.

Zur Transferrate: Ich hab mal FTP vs. SMB gestoppt, FTP war deutlich schneller. Allerdings war das ne Musik-Sammlung in FLAC, also keine kleinen Deteifetzen, sondern schon was ernsthaftes. Ansonsten geht taren und dann ftp bestimmt immer noch schneller als SMB.

PS: Kabellos ist hässlich.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten jetzt weiss ich wo ich was tun muss, und welches das richtige Kabel ist.
Natürlich ist Kabellos hässlich, da fehlt der Kabelsalat zum drüber stolpern  

Kennt jemand zufällig ein gutes Buch um in Ubuntu zu programmieren? ich möchte da nix grosses können, aber das ganze anpassen wie ich will und vielleicht eine kleine Anwendung erstellen wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

Cat5e kann auch Gigabit - und das reicht für die meinsten Haushalte.

Wie willst du denn Programmieren? Grundsätzlich solltest du dir erstmal ne Sprache aussuchen - und dann ist es egal was für ein OS du hast, weil Compiler gibts für fast jede Spache/Plattform.

so far


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2009)

Das wird aber schwer mit dem aussuchen, den wenn ich in nem Online Shop "Linux programmieren" eingebe, erscheint ein Haufen Bücher, nur ich weiss nicht welches davon wirklich gut ist für Anfänger.


----------



## Kadauz (24. Dezember 2009)

Weißt du denn, was du überhaupt machen möchstest? Was meinst du mit "Linux progammieren"? Shellscripte schreiben? Oder eine bestimmte Sprache? Oder allgemeine Shellbedienung? Das Gebiet ist weit....


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Anwendungen für Linux entwickeln, nix grosses

Hab in nem Online Shop folgendes gefunden: Linux-Unix Programierung, Das Handbuch, es enthällt
Alles zur Systemprogrammierung, Netzwerkprogrammierung, Datenverwaltung, Benutzerschnittstellen erstellen, Multimediaanwendungen erstellen u.a Spiele.

Weiss aber nicht in was für ne Sprache da programmiert wird, sowas wird nicht aufgeführt. 
Wenn jemand den Link will, kann ich den kurz schicken, so wie ich weiss darf ich ja Links nicht einfach posten


----------



## Kadauz (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du noch keine Programmiererfahrung hast, würd ich mit was kleinerem anfangen. Denn wenn du dich noch nicht mal richtig mit Linux auskennst, wirst du sehr schnell die Lust verlieren. Kauf dir ein Einsteigerbuch in die Programmiersprache C oder C++. Damit bist du erstmal besser dran. Dann kannst du auch mal in die Tiefen der Shellprogrammierung abtauchen. Aber wie gesagt, lern erst mal die Funktionsweisen von Linux kennen und lern ne Programmiersprache.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ok danke Kadauz, mit dem Ubuntu kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus, naja hab da hauptsächlich Gnome gespielt  
Werd mir dann mal ein Buch kaufen fürs programmieren in C oder C++, mal gucken was ich nehme
Schöne Weihnachten wünsch ich allen, hoffentlich auch in weiss, bei mir ist der Schnee wieder weg


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

C++ ist eigentlich schon veraltet. C# ist da aktueller. Zum verbinden von Windows und Linux eignet sich uebrigends bestens Samba


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Dezember 2009)

C# ? Von dem hab ich ja nie gehört, werd mir Samba mal angucken danke für den Tipp


----------



## Kadauz (26. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist dummes Gerede. C und C++ sind immer noch die einflussreichsten Programmiersprachen die es gibt. C# (entwickelt von Microsoft) muss man nicht können, vorallem nicht wenn du mit Linux arbeiten möchtest.


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

C++ ist inzwischen veraltet und dazu noch unnoetig kompliziert.


----------



## Kadauz (26. Dezember 2009)

Von was redest du eigentlich? (Fast) Jede Programmiersprache hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, kommt einzig allein auf den Einsatzzweck an. Was ist daran bitte sinnvoll C# unter Linux zu coden? Und seit wann ist eine Sprache veraltet, nur weil sie "kompliziert" ist? Wobei das auch nur sibjektiv ist. C++ veraltet.....wenn man keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt streitet doch bitte nicht über die Programmiersprachen, mir ist SOWAS von egal ob eine Sprache "veraltet" ist oder nicht.
Mich intressiert nur das ich was draus machen kann, auch wenns kompliziert wird dabei, ist langweilig wenn alles einfach ist.

Hab schon ein Buch gefunden wo alles drin steht was ich brauche

Eine Frage hät ich noch zur Datenübertragung von einem Pc zum anderem, hab ein Mainboard gefunden(ja es gibt viele solche) das 2 LAN-Anschlüsse hat.
Kan ich 1 für Internet und den anderen zur Datenübertragung an anderem PC gleichzeitig nutzen??


----------



## Kadauz (26. Dezember 2009)

Wie ist dann die Verkabelung?

Ein Interface direkt an nen Router, das andere an einen anderen PC? Dann geht das.


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ja, du kannst einen der zwei Anschlüsse für die Internet-Verbindung nehmen und diese an den zweiten Rechner teilen. Ich würde in dem Fall dazu raten, Linux auf dem Rechner mit den zwei Anschlüssen laufen zu lassen – damit kannst du das sehr einfach und effizient einrichten, sodass jedes andere System die Verbindung nutzen kann. Eine von Windows freigegebene Internetverbindung kann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nur von anderen Windows-Rechnern genutzt werden.

Zu den Sprachen: C# ist schick, keine Frage. Allerdings hält Microsoft Patente daran und kann Programmierer verklagen, die diese Sprache nicht im Sinne von Microsoft verwenden. (Im prinzip alle außer die von Novel, die haben ja dieses Patent-Abkommen.) C und C++ dagegen sind älter und durchaus komplizierter. Allerdings liegen sie viel näher an der Hardware. Das, was man in C programmiert wird direkt auf der CPU ausgeführt und ist dadurch deutlich schneller als Programme in C# (aka „Mono“). Außerdem werden Treiber und andere systemnahe Dinge quasi zwangsläufig in C programmiert. C++ ist eine Erweiterung von C um moderne Komfortfunktionen, behält aber die Hardwarenähe von C++ bei. Daher sind z.B. fast alle Spiele in C++ geschrieben. Außerdem gibt es (eben aufgrund des Alters) viele Funktionen, die man in C und C++ nutzen kann. Da wären Klassiker wie OpenGL (sehr einfach, damit 3D zu Programmieren) und DirectX (halt nicht nur für Grfaik, sondern auch für Sound, Netzwerk, Eingabe, etc.) und weitere mächtige Bibliotheken. OpenCL und seine Vorgänger CUDA bzw. Stream wirst du in C# vergeblich suchen. Mit C(++) hat man einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Außerdem laufen sie auf jeder Plattform – in C# kann man eigentlich nur für Windows programmieren (seit dem Lizenzabkommen zwischen MS und Novel auch für Linux). C und C++ lassen sich ohne weiteres auch auf Handys, Spielkonsolen oder auch ganze einfach MacOS portieren. Aber dafür sind C und C++ sehr mächtig – und mit großer Macht kommt große Verantwortung: Du kannst auch viel ******* Programmieren, die ggf. z.B. unaufhörlich deinen Arbeitsspeicher vollmüllt bis du das Programm schließt und neu startest (siehe Gothic 3).


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ok also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, soll ich das Board mit 2 LAN-Anschlüssen das Ubuntu drauf haben und das mit 1 das Windoof. 
Das ist ja fast ne Geldverschwendung, , der Linux-PC soll eigt der mit weniger Leistung sein aber das Board was ich gefunden habe unterstützt CF und sogar DDR3, sowas brauch ich eher zum zocken.
Kann ich dann mit dem MS-Pc immer noch ins Internet ohne den Linux-Pc einschalten zu müssen??


----------



## Kadauz (28. Dezember 2009)

ich verstehe den Sinn nicht wirklich. Verbinde doch die beiden PCs mit Hilfe eines Swichtes. GB Switche bekommst schon für 20€, dann musst auch den PC mit 2 Lanverbindungen nicht anhaben um auf dem 2. zu surfen.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mit Windows deine Internetverbindung ans Netzwerk weitergeben kannst, mach es. Ich wüsste nicht, wie das geht. Ansonsten kauf dir halt nen Router und mache es klassisch.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Dezember 2009)

Damit es alle verstehen, ich werde bald ein neues Board kaufen für den Hauptpc, weil ich aufrüsten will. Dieses Board hat 2 LAN-Anschlüsse(vlt auch nur!, wahrscheinlich nicht) der Linux-PC hat nur 1 Lan-Anschluss.
Über nen Switch könnt ichs machen wie es aussieht hab ja schon eine Box da, aber ich brauch da nen Kabel von ungefähr 7m oder mehr, deshalb fragte ich nach einer Alternative. 
Wenn noch Fragen sind, dann fragt


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du nicht durch eine Betondecke musst, sind doch 7m Kabel echt nicht viel. Seit du über Hardware sprichst, weiß ich eh nicht mehr, worauf genau die Frage abzielt. Anfangs dachte ich, es ginge um Dateitausch.

Ansonsten ist ja die Vernetzung unabhängig vom Betriebssystem ja fast gleich. Halt bis auf die Tatsache, dass Windows ne Internetverbindung an andere Windows-PCs weitergeben kann – und Linux generell an alle Geräte, die aussehen, als könne man sie an ein Netzwerk anschließen. Daher laufen ja auch Router meist mit Linux.


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich verstehs leider immer noch nicht. Du brauchst do sowieso ein Kabel vom Router (Internet) zu deinem HauptPC (der dann von mir aus 2 LAN Interfaces hat). Statt dann dieses Kabel in den HauptPC zu stecken kommt es einfach in nen Switch, der neben deinem HauptPC steht. Von diesem Switch kannst dann mit nem kurzen Kabel an den HauptPC. Mit wiederum nem andeen Kabel dann vom Switch an den LinuxPC. Dann sind beide PCs unabhängig voneinander im Netzwerk und haben Zugriff aufs Internet. Dann brauchst keine Freigaben, Konfigurationen o.ä. machen.


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ne Skizze. Oder versteh ich dein Problem nicht?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2009)

JA Kadauz die Skizze ist richtig, und es geht um Datenaustausch


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja dann machs doch einfach so! Nen Gigabit Switch und gut iss... Dann kannst zwischen den beiden PC Daten austauschen, und das auch ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Dezember 2009)

Von nem Router war nie die Rede. Wenn Gamer090 nur ein Modem hat, klappt das nicht wie auf der Skizze gezeigt.


----------



## Kadauz (30. Dezember 2009)

Dann soll er sich halt nen Router kaufen. Iss sowieso zu empfehlen und kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2009)

Mein Pc ist an nem Router angeschlossen


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Dezember 2009)

Möp! Dann ist doch klar, wie das geht. Router in die Mitte und alles Sternförmig dran. Dachte erst, das wäre ohne Router (warum fragt man sonst?), dann hätte man den Linux-Rechner mit zwei Netzwerkports als Router nutzen können. Aber so ists ja jetzt echt kein Problem.


----------



## Ecle (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe versucht Windows 7 und Ubuntu 9.10 über Crossover zu verbinden. IPs hab ich manuell konfiguriert. Ping kann ich schicken ohne Probleme. Aber in Windows 7 lässt sich kein Heimnetz konfigurieren, da es keine verbundenen PCs findet und das Samba Netzt von Ubuntu findet Windows 7 nicht.
Entweder alles geht automatisch in Windows 7 oder garnix geht, und dann hab man auch keine Chance was zu ändern 
In Vista müsste es ähnlich sein, man kanns ja probieren


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich werds mal ausprobieren sobald ich den Switch habe, wusste eben nicht wie es geht, weil mit dem Router allein kann ich den anderen Windows-Pc nicht erkennen, der Linux-pc wird dann am Switch angeschlossen und sollte es theoretisch gehen. hoffe ich jedenfalls.


EDIT: Es geht nichts, in Windows gabs keine richtige Erklärung wie ich was einstellen muss und beim Ubntu geht nichts, auch nicht das Internet


----------

